# I need a gun stock maker



## Paw Paw (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a military rifle which was converted to a target 30-06 in Europe during World War II. Dad brought it home from the war. I lost the forend and would like to replace it. Does anyone know of a good stock maker near Powder Springs that can make a forend to match a custom stock?


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Feb 14, 2012)

Try Chris K'nerr up around Acworth.

You can contact him at cknerr@riflerestorer.com


----------



## Paw Paw (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

